# Halcyon, training vessel, Warsash



## chrisp9au (Aug 17, 2006)

Following John Shaw's reply to my 'Hello' posting, I've found a link to a fair bit of information on the Halcyon. Sail training vessel at School of Navigation, Warsash. Former Southampton Cadets might be interested.

http://www.ybw.com/forums/printthread.php/Cat/0/Board/cb/main/983352/type/thread

Thanks John


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Halcyon from the stern of the training vessel Somerset in the Hamble


----------



## yacht_halcyon (Aug 24, 2006)

*Yacht Halcyon*

Hello,

I would love to hear from any cadets or anyone who has served on the sail training vessel Halcyon, which was based at Warsash for many years.

She is currently undergoing a massive refit in Tommi Nielsens Classic dockyard in Gloucester which is now nearing completion.

She will be travelling Northern European waters for private and charter use.

Pleade feel free to contact me with any information.

Regards,
Robert Hickman


----------



## yacht_halcyon (Aug 24, 2006)

*Yacht Halcyon*

It would help if I added my email address!

[email protected]


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Cir***navigated the Isle of Wight - seasick all the time!
Not one of my favourite memories.


----------



## yacht_halcyon (Aug 24, 2006)

Please feel free to look at Halcyons new website: www.halcyonyachtcharter.com


----------



## capnf (Oct 10, 2006)

*Yacht Halcyon*

I sailed on the Halcyon when she took part in the Tallships Race in 1974. We took part in the leg from Portsmouth to St Malo and back. 

The welcome in Pompeii and St Malo was terrific - never seen so many pretty girls in my life, and all looking for a sailor to walk out with. We were in heaven.

It blew up pretty fresh on the way home and we did most of the last day with the decks awash and scuppers half under.

Here's a photo of some of the boys. It was taken in St Malo.


----------



## Tony Drury (Apr 23, 2007)

*Halcyon Days!!!*

Did my time on the boat about Nov 71 - fortunately the weather was to rough and the furthest we got was Gosport. Seem to remembe rit was Capt Ward as skipped with Bosun Gibson and maybe Massy. 

Slept in that funny little berth at the top of the engine room so though it smelt I was warm.

Lasting memory was the palava getting ready - trolleys of ready made pies and tins of food from the kitchen, paddling out to the Halcyon in the duty boat!!!!bit of fog and mist on the water we could have been smugglers!

Only thing I came away with (never did fully master the brace lever thingy or timing!) was how to tie a bowline when a line parted on the Gosport pontoon

Hi to Dave Smith there - a recognisable name from the past !

Email address removed as per site policy - MS


----------



## FrancisT (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi was at Warsash from Sept 69 till June 70. Did the tall ships race from Weymouth to St Malo.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Seen her many times in Gloucester Historic Docks. Believe shes a charter vessel now.


----------



## NeilAbbott (Jul 25, 2021)

capnf said:


> *Yacht Halcyon*
> 
> I sailed on the Halcyon when she took part in the Tallships Race in 1974. We took part in the leg from Portsmouth to St Malo and back.
> 
> ...


Just found this page searching for Halcyon. I was on the Tall Ships race 1974 with these guys! 
Far left is "geordie" - Dave Ayres - can't recall the other guy's names.
I got seconded to a Breton sailboat going to from Pompey to St Malo - awesome fun.
Never seen so many handsome shirtless guys in my life  there were quite a few looking for a sailor to walk out with too!
Them were the days!
Neil


----------



## Peter James Barrett (Jul 27, 2021)

Found this illuminated page in front of Nicholl’s Seamanship and Nautical Knowledge


----------

